# Koi und ?



## lambojaeger (6. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen Teich nicht nur mit Kois, sondern auch mit anderen Fischen besetzen. Es sollten groß werdende Exemplare sein. Gib es sowas?
Wenn ja, wäre ich euch um jeden Tip dankbar, auch wo ich diese beziehen könnte.

LG Thomas


----------



## rainthanner (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Hallo, 

Elritzen sind immer gut in der Kombi mit Koi. 

Als großwerdend kann man diese Fischlein jedoch nicht bezeichnen. 
Aber es sollte doch reichen, wenn du mit großen Koi besetzt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## lambojaeger (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Hallo Rainer,

große Koi habe ich ja schon. Ich wollte gerne eine andere Art von Fischen dazusetzen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## herbi (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

*Hallo Thomas,...

was hältst du den von Gründlingen,....??

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gr%C3%BCndling


Die sind zwar auch nicht groß,...aber wenn du sie siehst dann schön anzuschauen,....!!!

Die sind sehr Scheu,....!!!


Habe sie im kleinen Teich,...mit Goldfischen gemeinsam,....!


Welche Fischart schwebt den dir vor,....??

Welche die auch so groß werden wie Koi,...??

Was hältst du von Nasen,...?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nase_(Fisch)*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Goldorfen können auch sehr groß werden


----------



## Clovere (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Goldorfen können auch sehr groß werden



und sehr scheu  

Elmar


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Hallo zusammen!




			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> und sehr scheu
> 
> Elmar




Das ist doch gut, dann hat der Reiher es schwerer!  

.


----------



## Clovere (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

macht es nicht auch den Koi aus, dass sie sehr zutraulich werden?
Gegen den __ Reiher muss man ja nicht Tiere einsetzen, die nur Hektik aufkommen lassen.

Elmar


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Hallo Elmar!




			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen den Reiher muss man ja nicht Tiere einsetzen, die nur Hektik aufkommen lassen.Elmar



 


Was ist Dir denn lieber?

Ein Fisch, der etwas Hektik aufkommen läßt und alle verstecken sie sich, wenn der Reiher oder eine andere Gefahr vorhanden ist?

Oder lieber alles ruhig ist und der z.B. Reiher sich in aller ruhe satt fressen kann?

.


----------



## Clovere (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

gegen __ Reiher gibt es anderes als hektische Fische im Wasser.

Elmar


----------



## Dodi (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Hallo Thomas!

Wie wäre es denn mit __ Wimpelkarpfen/Fledermausfische? Schau mal hier - dort habe ich einen abgelichtet. 
Die Jungs sind mittlerweile schon um einige Zentimeter gewachsen und vertragen sich mit den Koi bestens. 

Und hier die Bezugsquelle mit Info über den Fisch, von dort habe ich meine auch bezogen.
Es sollten schon 5 Stück sein, da die Wimpelkarpfen Schwarmfische sind.
Sollen so 30 - 40 cm groß werden können.


----------



## goldfisch (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Hallo Dodi, Hallo Thomas,

auch wenn Ihrs vieleicht schon kennt, der dürfte doch gross genug sein:
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/200705/10/eng20070510_373479.html

Meine sind vom Frühjahr bis Herbst von 10 auf geschätzte 30 cm gewachsen. 

@Thomas
Regelmässig angeboten werden noch die beiden Hypophthalmichthys molitrix und nobilis (__ Silberkarpfen) , etwas hektisch, wärmebedürftig und __ Planktonfresser. Die Zuwachsraten sind ähnlich wie beim __ Wimpelkarpfen.

Eine __ Karausche habe ich auch mit 50 cm geschenkt bekommen.Die wird aber nicht mehr viel wachsen. 

Damit sind meine Erfahrungen mit "Grossfischen" schon erschöpft. Alles folgende sind nur Überlegungen.

Vieleicht kann Dir ein Angler Barbus barbus besorgen, quasi ein Riesengründling. __ Blei und __ Schleie können auch recht groß werden ... 

Ctenopharyngodon idella (Grasskarpfen) würde ich wegen seinen Ernährungsgewohnheiten nicht halten, obwohl er Dir bestimmt von jeden Händer hinterhergeschmissen wird.

Was andereres nichträuberrisches als die bereits genannten kriegst nicht zu kaufen. In den gemässigten Breiten gibts aber noch einige Kandidaten. Gib mal bei Fischbase.org z.B. "Amur, Yangste oder Graete Lake" als Biotop ein. Da wirst Du staunen. Mein Traum an Großfischen wären Mahasher, z.B. nördliche Populationen von Tor putitora müsste in unserem Klima klarkommen.  Die Horrorgeschichten des 19. Jahrhunderts über diesen Fisch sind allerdings übertrieben. Er wird weder 3 m lang noch frisst er Menschen. Es ist ein Friedfisch von Karpfenkaliber. 

Sonst fallen mir nur noch Räuber und S****e ein.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Scheiteldelle (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

ja Schleien sind sehr schöne Fische !!!!
Tolle Flossenform.


----------



## lambojaeger (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Koi und ?*

Hallo Dodo und Jürgen, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Die __ Wimpelkarpfen sehen schon toll aus. Ich werd mir jetzt fünf Stück bestellen und diese über Winter in einem ungeheizten und mit normalem Tageslicht erhelltem Aquarium im Keller bis ins Frühjahr ziehen.

Gruss Thomas


----------

